# Different Hops



## Stuster (30/11/05)

I got some Glacier hops in the bulk hops buy that Crispy organised earlier in the year (thanks a million for that you champ). By chance I ended up getting some Glacier hops and just recently made an all Glacier APA. (Well, I thought it was an APA but to my taste they are definitely more an English style of hop.) I'd definitely recommend them to anybody else to try. They're sort of like Goldings, but rather cleaner to my taste. God, it's hard to describe tastes. :unsure: 

It's hard to get much info on these more unusual hops and I was wondering what more unusual hops you have tried that you can recommend or hops you didn't like.

:beer:


----------



## Kai (30/11/05)

Glacier! I've been bending ears about that hops since I brewed with the ones I got in the same bulk buy. To really try them out I brewed a beer with 100% pils malt, 1332 northwest ale yeast at 18C and glacier all the way through. 36 IBU, 20g at 15 and another 20 at flameout for a 21 litre batch. OG 1.048 FG 1.008.

The beer is bottle conditioning at the moment, but from secondary the bitterness was silky smooth and they had a real zesty lemon flavour with a hint of mint.


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/12/05)

Ooh, sounds good.

It's on the list of hops to try!!


----------



## Stuster (1/12/05)

Yeh, silky smooth is a good description, though not sure about the mint. :unsure: Very nice though.

Anybody else got an unusual hop of choice? Are we hopping mad or what? :lol:


----------



## tdh (1/12/05)

American Northern Brewer in a Steam Beer works for me.

Earthy flavour and woody aroma.

On tap now at Grumpy's Brewhaus

tdh


----------



## Stuster (1/12/05)

Wish I could just drop in and have a pint. I was there a few months ago. What hops do you use in your Auld Fokker Altbier? Yummy stuff.


----------



## mje1980 (1/12/05)

My fave style is bitter, but instead of EKG, i prefer willamette, dont know why, i just prefer the taste. I even prefer fuggles over EKG, even though they are a bit "pungent" haha. Its not that i dont like EKG, but im always more happy with my beers when i use willamette or fuggles. Hope this isnt sacrilege ! 

P.S I have some simcoe that i havent tried yet, and some amarillo, wonder how they'll go. im gunna use both of them in a pale next up. Hope they go well together!!


----------



## jayse (1/12/05)

The latest 'different' hop so to speak that had me doing a little song and dance i used was styrian goldings, unreal flavour, much more fruit flavours than either EKG or fuggles etc. Kegging it today or whats left in the secondary fermentor after many glasses already. I'll post something a bit more later today after i have tried some more and try and give you something better in the way of a discription.
Another hop that had me grinning from ear to ear was ahtanum which i used in a american brown that was to die for, sorry don't have too much of a discription other than it had a awesome 'grin' factor. :blink: been too long ago and i didn't write down any notes other than holly hell this beer rocks.

On another note a 'different' hop i wouldn't really use again is crystal, was excessively perfume like, not the earthy perfume like EKG but something more akin to something you wouldn't ever use. Although iam still not 100% sure that lot of crystal was up to scratch as i have seen a american microbrewed koelsch recipe on BYO that uses this hop all the way through, if they were anything like the lot i got they wouldn't be doing that iam sure so my judgement here is purely based on some old pellets i happened to score in a bulk buy once.


Jayse


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/12/05)

NZ Souther Cross. Very high alpha, but smooth, add a delicate fruity orange taste, not as marmalade as Challenger but definite orange.


----------



## Stuster (1/12/05)

I agree Jayse, Styrian Goldings are nice. Sort of spicy as well as fruity I find. I'm drinking a bitter at the moment I made with EKG and SG and it is very nice IMO. Ahtanum sounds good. Along the lines of Cascade and Amarillo? 

Might have to try some Willamette in my next bitter mje. I do like EKG though.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/12/05)

Second vote for Styrians.

I pick orange marmalade notes when used late. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## tdh (1/12/05)

Grumpy's Auld Fokker uses FRG Spalt.

tdh


----------



## Kai (1/12/05)

Just poured myself one of the glacier beers, 6 days in bottle and speed-conditioned in the upstairs bathroom. Definite lemon character, mint less so but I still think it's there at least in a cooling effect.

Could almost pass for what Corona should be ^_^


----------



## big d (1/12/05)

nelson sauvign from memory(blurry)was a very nice hop.cant add anymore as i simply cant remember what it was like.still have a small stash so will have to try again sometime as well as putting down a one malt ish beer with glacier as the only hop.kai was in my ear at the wheaty.

cheers
big d


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/12/05)

big d said:


> nelson sauvign from memory(blurry)was a very nice hop.cant add anymore as i simply cant remember what it was like.still have a small stash so will have to try again sometime as well as putting down a one malt ish beer with glacier as the only hop.kai was in my ear at the wheaty.
> 
> cheers
> big d
> [post="94806"][/post]​



When I was in NZ a few weeks ago, Macs are doing a sauvin lager(?) which is a very nice beer.


----------



## Kai (1/12/05)

I've tried Nelson Sauvign in a Jazman beer, from memory it had a pronounced grape flavour


----------



## tangent (1/12/05)

Jaz has me sold on it, so i ordered some from NZ.
That one and another weird one Pacific something....


----------



## Kai (1/12/05)

Pacific Gem? I used that in a mongrel IPA recently, yet to taste it.

I've had one beer with it, I didn't notice any blackberry aroma.


----------



## colinw (1/12/05)

When in the UK recently, I tried a couple of beers made with Bramling Cross. Now that is hop I wish we could get here. Very distinctive blackcurrant type aroma.


----------



## Sean (2/12/05)

colinw said:


> When in the UK recently, I tried a couple of beers made with Bramling Cross. Now that is hop I wish we could get here. Very distinctive blackcurrant type aroma.
> [post="94864"][/post]​


I tried Bramling Cross on its own once and wasn't all that impressed. The effect was ok, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## tangent (2/12/05)

that's it Kai, Pacific Gem.
Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## SteveSA (2/12/05)

Kai said:


> I've tried Nelson Sauvign in a Jazman beer, from memory it had a pronounced grape flavour
> [post="94818"][/post]​


Jaz was kind enough to bring some back for me on his last trip to NZ. I've tried it a couple of times but rather than grape I detect more of a peach flavour. Definitely a delicate, almost floral aroma. Very nice in a summery lager.



Kai said:


> Pacific Gem? I used that in a mongrel IPA recently, yet to taste it.
> 
> I've had one beer with it, I didn't notice any blackberry aroma.
> [post="94826"][/post]​


Kai,
I've checked my notes and the IPA you tried at Pedro's was brewed at the end of July so it's no wonder the aroma was lacking. When it was fresher the aroma was definitely not blackberry, as is claimed by everything I've read, but it was certainly sweet with slight vanilla. Very pleasant and not overpowering.
I only used 25g at flameout. Next time I'd be tempted to use more.

Steve


----------



## timmy (3/12/05)

I just picked up half a kilo of amarillo whilst in Canberra! :super: 

Not sure if i'll use them all but i'll have fun trying. I might even be able to spare some if someone in sydney wants them.


----------



## Jazman (3/12/05)

Gl i love those southern cross hops did a lager with just that it was good also in the xmas case me kiw mongrel lager uses pacific sunrise to bitter and mixture of nelson sauvin and halletua in the end i like it

i also had in nz spieghts pilsner with used saaz and nelson sauvin at the end but it want bitter enough

also me other xmas case beer i used nelson sauvin and saaz which is ok but i think super alpha come through to much for my liking

also did a lager bittered with pacific jade and finished with spalt as an experiment

.


----------

